# Got Wind Noise?



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I just found the source of the wind noise that I've been experiencing since day 1. This is with the top up and is most noticeable at higher speeds. The noise in my Eos was coming from the passenger side of the car at either the roof or rear side windows but I've read posts from others that have a similar sound at the drivers side. The noise sounds like a window that wasn't closed all the way but of coarse they were so I figured it was either a window adjustment or a seal and started to tape up joints one at a time. Turns out this gap between two seals on the rear C pillar is the culprit. Once taped up the noise was gone! I checked this joint on the drivers side and there is no gap. I also checked various Eos' in a dealer lot and all of them had no gap so if you're experiencing wind noise that sounds like it's coming from a rear side window, mind your gap (A little English humor)


























_Modified by solarflare at 3:03 PM 3-6-2009_


----------



## PMSG (Dec 13, 1999)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

I have the same noise. Same side. And, my car is the same color. I will have to go take a look at that seal. 
The BIG question is, have you fixed the problem? Did you show the dealer, and if so, what did they say or do?
Praying for silence....


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (PMSG)*

I have not gone to the dealer yet but will as soon as I can find the time for this and the TB concerning water trapped in the door sill. I'll post results after my visit.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

Erik,
Good find, Good post, great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for providing the info.
I have noticed a bit of wind noise but it seems to go away if I keep the seals lubed. I will be checking for these gaps at the first opportunity.
Kevin


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

I have the same gap on the passenger side. I look forward to reading your dealer's solution.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thanks!*

I'll check my own tomorrow.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

I just went out to check my seals. There is no gap but there is what appears to be a sloppy meshing of the two pieces( on both sides of the car). It appears the section to the right is one piece and is attached to the front roof section and the left piece is attached to the section with the c-pillar and the two separate when the roof is opened. The smaller scetion may need to be removed and remounted, something I would have the dealer do as a warranty repair. I am making this guess as I didn't feel like lowering the top to really check it out.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

Solarflare, it's been about 3 weeks since you reported your gasket problem. Have you gotten it repaired yet, and if so what was done? TIA


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (vweosdriver)*

I took my car to the dealer last weekend for this and the water collecting in the door sill TB as well as the front suspension creaking TB. The service manager said they did hear the wind noise but his tech needed to talk with VW tech line to investigate. They needed to order parts for the TBs so I was to come back when the parts arrived and they would investigate the wind noise further at that time. Unfortunately I was in an accident this week with my Eos so these repairs will have to be postponed.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

What/where is the front suspension creaking TB?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I took my car to the dealer last weekend for this and the water collecting in the door sill TB as well as the front suspension creaking TB. The service manager said they did hear the wind noise but his tech needed to talk with VW tech line to investigate. They needed to order parts for the TBs so I was to come back when the parts arrived and they would investigate the wind noise further at that time. Unfortunately I was in an accident this week with my Eos so these repairs will have to be postponed.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (liquid stereo)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e.pdf
I hear what sounds like crunching rubber most noticeable when I would go over a speed bump. It's much louder in colder weather. It started about a year ago very faintly but has gotten progressively louder. I figured I should have it looked at while under warranty. Funny thing was, when I first talked to the service manger he quickly dismissed this and the water collecting issue as "normal" and that would have been the end of it. I then pulled out the print outs of the TBs and said if these are normal why is there a solution? You really got to push these guys to get something done. I'm not making these things up because I have nothing better to do with my time


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Funmobile (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Got Wind Noise? (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e.pdf
Funny thing was, when I first talked to the service manger he quickly dismissed this and the water collecting issue as "normal" and that would have been the end of it. I then pulled out the print outs of the TBs and said if these are normal why is there a solution? You really got to push these guys to get something done. I'm not making these things up because I have nothing better to do with my time









Amen!!! I don't understand why these guys are resistant to repair known problems... doesn't VW pay them for this type of warranty work? 
I completely agree with this site's preamble about using the TSBs with respect, but in cases like this it really should be a two-way street. 
I'm trying tape to address my wind noise this weekend. My driver-side seal does not appear to have a gap like yours at the seal, but I'd like to try taping it to see if that does fix it. 
In my case, it sounds like the wind is coming from below the window, on the rear edge of the door. If I drive with my arm resting on the door sill and touching the window, and slide my arm (far) back enough to cover the crack between the door panel and the rear panel, I can actually mute the noise and have it go away. 
If the tape does not address the root causeI will try other contact points inside the door.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I just wanted to add a follow up to this tread. I solved this wind noise issue by slipping a short piece of 18 gauge black wire between the seal and the roof pillar which moved the seal closer to the mating seal to close the gap. Wind noise solved!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

...explain this???? i also have an occasional drip from that exact spot

the dealer while fixing the over the door seal replaced it and it now has a worse line-up on the drivers side....mine is not noisy.....just looks silly since it doesn't match up.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

I didn't have a leak there, which is why the dealer wasn't interested in investigating. I only had wind noise, like the rear window was not closed all the way. Sliding that piece of wire behind the seal pushed it closer to the door seal section closing the gap eliminating the wind noise.


----------

